# How to remove side marker lights on a B5.5 Passat wagon???



## AvantPDX (Nov 22, 2005)

I am replacing all 4 of the side marker lights on my 2004 Passat Wagon. I have clears for all 4 and amber and red bulbs, but I am having difficulty finding the best way to get the old lenses out. I have finished with the Front Righ, mainly because the clip was broken on the old one so it was really easy to remove. Does anyone know the best way to get at the others? It seems like you should be able to press in on the side with the spring and slide them out, but I can not get them to move and I do not want to break anything, if there is an easier way. Thank you.


----------



## AvantPDX (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: How to remove side marker lights on a B5.5 Passat wagon??? (AvantPDX)*

If this has already been talked about please send me a link to the tread so that I have some direction.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: How to remove side marker lights on a B5.5 Passat wagon??? (AvantPDX)*

this one is for the jetta but its the same for passat
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2835924

this ones is alot longer shows how to remove from bumper but if you scroll down shows the same as the one for the jetta push in the with a flat tip press out
http://oempl.us/diy/article_info.php?articles_id=6
that should help


_Modified by vr6jettagli at 3:02 AM 4-11-2009_


----------



## AvantPDX (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: How to remove side marker lights on a B5.5 Passat wagon??? (vr6jettagli)*

Thanks for the help. I was trying it that way, but I couldn't commit to it. At least I know I was trying it the right way. Thank you.


----------

